#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  Wayne Kerr Does Fiji Rugby

## Wayne Kerr

The Pacific Islands are bloody rugby mad  has been a refreshing change. This weekend was looking a quiet one so I took up the invite from a few birds at work to check out Fij's rugby scene. Took the long way there so I could get a few pics for Mrs. Kerr and thought a few of you guys might like a "captain cook" too.


^ I think the blokes in this grog shop must have over imbibed the night before  was looking forward to a few cups of kava to put me in the mood for a relaxing day at the rugby but the kava gods must have been hungover  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^The rugby field was just a short stroll away so I hit the frog and toad  this small island is just off the front of my shack. A bloke was selling this fish he caught down there in the morning so Ive decided I need a small fishing boat.


^ He wanted 5 Fijian dollars for thiis or about 80 Thai Baht  there are lots of fish about 


^Suva is a pretty cool little place. Lots of good food as there are shit loads of Indians about and the local tucker aint that bad either. This is a good little Indian joint that is hard to miss.


^ Ive been slowly learning where to find all the food used in Asian cooking and found this joint selling galangal etc  can find just about everything except Kaffir lime leaves. Not so many people seem to know about Thailand so Im not sure how a Thai restaurant will go but it might keep Mrs. Kerr busy for a while  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Five minutes further along the road I bumped into the Suva Yacht Club  it is a great little place for an early lunch and I took them up on a BBQd yellow fin tuna fillet and a cold beer. 


^ Suva yacht club


^ Most of the boats look like they don't get much work  following the recent devaluation of the Fijian dollar fuel and most other things are now about 20% more expensive for the locals.


^ Two lovely tuna steaks with some sashimi on the side  bloody fair dinkum tucker this is  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Fvck you have a good life Kerr.  :Smile: 

Look forward to enjoying the rest of the thread and seeing some pics of those lovely Fijian ladies!  :mid:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^Anyway I arrived at one of the many local rugby grounds to this sight  ground closed sign and the lads getting stuck right into it. These teams feed the national squad and the rugby is first class.


^ Im 64 and most of the blokes seemed a foot taller than me  despite the players being absolutely fucking huge the rugby is fast, free flowing, disciplined, and clean. 


^ The bloke going down is a half Fijian/half New Guinean chap in the Fijian side  forget his name


^ Line outs were very competitive and fair 


^ Ref did a bonza job too  despite looking like a teenager


^ Yours truly with one of the really cool local lasses  seems the rugby is the also the centre of the social scene in Fiji too  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The crowd built up a bit during the day ... a few action shots

----------


## Wayne Kerr

In typical rugby style it was off to the club house for a few beers at the end of the day. 


^ Another one of yours truly with one of the rugby girls … unfortunately the camera was playing up a bit. I was a bit worried that the sign she was making with her hand was body language for what she wanted to do with her legs later on so I pissed off home quick smart. Hope you guys approve of my shirt!

So DD how about a Pacific Islands forum mate? I've got lots of photos like this with pretty girls mixed in

----------


## MeMock

Awesome thread mate! 

BTW - how much weight have you lost?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> BTW - how much weight have you lost?


^ about 20kgs mate ... and feeling a hell of a lot better for it  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

They still don't seem to have the hang of face reconstruction after horrific accidents  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> BTW - how much weight have you lost?
> 
> 
> ^ about 20kgs mate ... and feeling a hell of a lot better for it


I noticed that too. Good effort, Wayne.

You're still a fat kunt though.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> BTW - how much weight have you lost?
> 
> 
> ^ about 20kgs mate ... and feeling a hell of a lot better for it


I thought so! Well done mate. I too have lost some weight since we last met but not as much as you! Shame we can't say the same about Marmite though....  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I see you are doing it tough Wayne. But you deserve it.

Good to see you are keeping up the diet. However, you need to keep up those overhead weight exercises I showed you to tighten up the manboobs.

Great action shots of the rugby. Post us a few more.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Shame we can't say the same about Marmite though.


Why change perfection?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Fvck you have a good life Kerr. 
> 
> Look forward to enjoying the rest of the thread and seeing some pics of those lovely Fijian ladies!


Nah. But you should look forward to the Tahitian ladies.

----------


## El Gibbon

Thread brings back  tons of memories... 

My very first introduction to rugby was in Nadi Fiji. I was invited to a 'friendly' between the All Blacks and the Fiji National team. 

Sam a dear friend and the bartender at the Sky Lodge Hotel, one of three hotels on the Nadi side of the island worth staying in, talked me into it. As an American the only rugby I had seen was on Wide World of Sports. (An old TV show on ABC in the states). Forget what position Sam played but it was on the second row. He was too small for the front he said. Flock me Sam was 6ft 1 and weighed 210 pounds. Her ran to and from work every single day of his life carrying his shoes and briefcase, it was only 5 miles each way along the beach... Feet twice the size as dinner plates.

Seems both teams were headed for Europe for a tournament and were "warming up" with games in Fiji, American Samoa and the US.

What an experience, standing on the touchline basically, watching two sets of rather large dark men beating the shit out of one another. Blood, sweat, snot and ice packs everywhere. Colossal battle for my first experience, With gallons and gallons of Fiji Bitter consumed afterward. 

Only one serious injury, God only knows how, was sustained. A fractured cheek bone.

Great place to be serving Uncle Sam, great food, wonderful folks, perfect clear water, a paradise for sure.

E. G.

----------


## kingwilly

> worried that the sign she was making with her hand was body language for what she wanted to do with her legs later on so I pissed off home quick smart


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure.

nice thread.

----------


## Bobcock

Top thread Wayne.

looking good as well, you given up beer?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Forget what position Sam played but it was on the second row. He was too small for the front he said. Flock me Sam was 6ft 1 and weighed 210 pounds.


Tell me about it mate. This bastard below was playing on the wing, towered over me. They used this photo for a player profile in the PNG newspapers on Monday as a few rugby league clubs in Sydney are chasing him.






> you given up beer?


Well just let me say I don't have half a dozen beers with lunch too often these days  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Tell me about it mate. This bastard below was playing on the wing, towered over me.


How does that saying go? The bigger they are the more it hurts?

----------


## JuniorExPat

> Originally Posted by Wayne Kerr
> 
> Tell me about it mate. This bastard below was playing on the wing, towered over me.
> 
> 
> How does that saying go? The bigger they are the more it hurts?



I think you may be confusing rugby players with bowel movements . . . it should be: The bigger they are the harder they fall.

Excellent photo thread Mr Kerr.


JxP

----------


## TizMe

> it should be: The bigger they are the harder they fall.


I take it that you haven't played rugby against 15 Fijians then.

----------


## kingwilly

> I take it that you haven't played rugby against 15 Fijians then.


anyone bigger than me, I dont try and tackle them, I'll just sidestep and try and strip the ball out of their hands.

----------


## Rural Surin

Manu Samoa. Now that's rugby.

----------


## JuniorExPat

> Originally Posted by JuniorExPat
> 
> it should be: The bigger they are the harder they fall.
> 
> 
> I take it that you haven't played rugby against 15 Fijians then.



Just trying to get the wording right for that saying, I think it's what Dads are supposed to say when giving the how to deal with bullies talk(?!) I never really saw how it applied to rugby and am definitely with Mr KW on the avoidance of tackling anyone the size of those Fijians.

Whilst we're on the subject of Rugby, my lad is only two but he's the shape and physical density of a breeze block . . . I haven't asked around yet and I guess that the UN Irish Pub will be the best first stop but does anyone know of any junior rugby going on in Chiang Mai?  Obviously I need to hold on for few months before sending him down this road, I'd still be interested to know what's available.


JxP

----------

